# Amputation/avulsion of finger tip



## srburk (Jan 4, 2008)

We had a patient catch his finger in a rope and tear off the tip of his finger.  The doctor states the diagnosis as avulsion of fingertip and his plan included removing the distal phalanx and then he sutured the bleeders and then created a skin flap and sutured it.  Can any one give me some advice as to what the proper CPT code would be?


----------



## lisammy (Jan 14, 2008)

What About 26262. That Would Be What I Would Choose With What You Have Told Us. Hope This Helps.


----------



## srburk (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you. Would you believe I have a second one similar to that one now.  I appreciate your help.


----------

